# 2011 Ford Superduty Specs Released



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

Just released 2011 Superduty Specs. This sounds very impressive! click


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

I guess I need to read through the new posts before I think I scooped anyone on here. Looks like I was beaten by a day on this one. Good job collinsfam_tx.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TDaniels said:


> I guess I need to read through the new posts before I think I scooped anyone on here. Looks like I was beaten by a day on this one. Good job collinsfam_tx.


I think Curtis has a bat signal for this type of thing.









He sometimes get's news before me and I'm close to these type of things....


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

"New 17-inch wheels and tires raise the 2011 F-450’s top speed above 90 mph"... one less thing to worry about...


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Gonna see this truck up close and personal at the NTEA Work Truck show in Saint Louis in two weeks...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Very impressive, I hope they have better reliability than their last two motors. I saw some pictures of the motor, or at least under the hood. It's scary when you can't even see the motor for all the stuff under the hood. I'll have to go drive one when I get a chance to see how good they are.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

matty1 said:


> "New 17-inch wheels and tires raise the 2011 F-450's top speed above 90 mph"... one less thing to worry about...


On the contrary, I'd worry a lot about a F450 moving at over 90. That thing must be close to 9000 lbs empty!!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)




----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Saw one of these Friday morning on the way to work. It was going the other direction so I don't which model it was (F250 or F350) but it was a SRW. The new front end is very different from the old one for sure.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Who wants to bet that Chevy will now anounce 400 HP and 750 ftlbs for thier new heavey duty diesel??


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Any word on whether they will also upgrade/power up the Expy with the new 6+ liter gasser motor? I would consider it more seriously as an upgrade from my F150 if it had more horsepower than the 5.4L gives. Will Ford bring something akin to the Excursion back? There seems to be steady demand for those, especially with the diesel version.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Interesting article on the payload numbers for the new Ford.

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/02/behind-the-2011-ford-super-duty-payload-numbers.html

The Chevy/GM numbers in the article are pretty impressive and look to be the best overall of the 3 HD truck brands. Probably not too important for most of us unless you're looking to get a large slide-in camper.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MJRey said:


> ..... Probably not too important for most of us unless you're looking to get a large slide-in camper.


I think that's the real truth here. Those numbers are for advertising in all 3 brands. It also allows people to comment at the end of articles like that and slam the "other truck."








A modern 1 ton can handle a lot of weight (especially in Dually dress). Most consumers will be fine with any of the brands 1 ton's. Then you look at commercial (which is the bigger portion of the buisness) and realize, like Carey points out tirelessly, that they don't really care about advertising, just what is legal.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

GO WEST said:


> Any word on whether they will also upgrade/power up the Expy with the new 6+ liter gasser motor? I would consider it more seriously as an upgrade from my F150 if it had more horsepower than the 5.4L gives. Will Ford bring something akin to the Excursion back? There seems to be steady demand for those, especially with the diesel version.


The 6.2 Gas V-8 is going to be in the F150 Raptor edition at first, then next year it will be in both the F150 and the Expedition. Ford has no plans to bring the Excursion back. Very sad, as it truly has a cult following and they hold their value very well.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Read somewhere that the Government Motors crowd is, to their relief, again going to claim the HP crown at 400hp but torque will be somewhat less than the blue oval motor at around 700?

Regardless - I mean...cripes those two motors are going to be putting out a freaking mountain of power (the cummins does too...). Not too long ago, people were happily towing 5'ers with diesels that make less torque than my V10 does now (~500). Carey tows monster 5'ers all over North America with his '06 Mopar with his diesel making 325hp/610tq (well...ok so he does have a nice little box in it lol). How much power do we really need in these trucks? These trucks aren't exactly lightweight sporty machines that are easy to stop and maneuver. Shoot when I load up my 91 Oct. tune and mash the loud pedal, once the tires stop spinning, I get the feeling of "I don't want to go any faster than this in a truck this size". I read also that under load, the truck will mow down DEF alot faster than unloaded and they will go into limp mode or shut down if you run out? Better carry some extra tanks of the stuff. Just some misc. ramblings...hehe.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> ..... Probably not too important for most of us unless you're looking to get a large slide-in camper.


I think that's the real truth here. Those numbers are for advertising in all 3 brands. It also allows people to comment at the end of articles like that and slam the "other truck."








A modern 1 ton can handle a lot of weight (especially in Dually dress). Most consumers will be fine with any of the brands 1 ton's. Then you look at commercial (which is the bigger portion of the buisness) and realize, like Carey points out tirelessly, that they don't really care about advertising, just what is legal.








[/quote]

True. Since the invention of F450's, F550's Dodge 4500/5500's the 1 ton specs dont mean as much to the commercial guys. They know that a heavier axle is needed and spend the money on the bigger trucks to get em.

You gotta remember that GM got rid of the kodiak trucks which competed with the other brands ton and a half trucks.

I doubt the commercial guys will even buy the 1 ton chevs since Ford and Dodge have trucks that can haul more legally for the same price.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

While in Seattle I stopped by an injection shop that can rebuild my injectors and give me 50 more hp. They claim that a 10% increase in mpg will be had too.

1100 bucks. That included bench testing and balancing the injectors to within 1 litre an hour. Thinking real, real hard about doin it next trip thru. They are the F1 flux injector tips that are so highly loved on the dodge diesel boards. Dont know how much longer I want to push these injectors. Surely they arent as precise as when new. I figure in a year this mod would become a free mod. Gonna look at a turbo or turbo rebuild soon also.

Got a cool trip to Port Alberni, Vancouver Island, British Columbia. ( say that 3 times fast) lol Will take the ferry accros the georgia strait. Very fun trip. Have a 33 Sundance to take there. Sitting in Bozeman, Montana tonight. I was sitting in Seattle when they called a beggin. Still got to get back to Indy.

But anyway, I agree, all the trucks are just powerhosses. And yeah the more the better. But if the fuel mileage goes down then they really should offer an economy engine and a high output engine. There are as many guys who love power as fuel mpgs. I would gladly give say 75hp and 100 torque for a solid 20-22mpg truck.

I have found though that adding a few odds and ends will boost fuel mpgs, but like Nathan says my emissions is out the window.

Good stuff to read here guys. Fun to learn what is coming. Nice to get my mind off of those white stripes up there in the left corner.

Carey


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Went to my local Ford dealer today to drop off the F250 TV to get it ready for towing this season. Guess what was there!!! Ford had sent a rep down from Detriot with one of the new 2011 F350', with the New 6.7 Deisel engines, and the New Torqshift 6 speed tranny's, for a few Demo hours. Boy what a power stroke of luck: This thing is SWEEET. You cannot tell it's a deisel when it is running! it is as quiet as any gas engine!! no smell either!! Dual sequential Turbos give this truck a phenomenal amount of towing power with 735 ft/lbs of torque @ 1600rpm. They let me test drive it. I am in luv! tows 26000 lbs with DRW!! Rep said it get 17MPG while towing!! JAD wants a new TV


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Went to my local Ford dealer today to drop off the F250 TV to get it ready for towing this season. Guess what was there!!! Ford had sent a rep down from Detriot with one of the new 2011 F350', with the New 6.7 Deisel engines, and the New Torqshift 6 speed tranny's, for a few Demo hours. Boy what a power stroke of luck: This thing is SWEEET. You cannot tell it's a deisel when it is running! it is as quiet as any gas engine!! no smell either!! Dual sequential Turbos give this truck a phenomenal amount of towing power with 735 ft/lbs of torque @ 1600rpm. They let me test drive it. I am in luv! tows 26000 lbs with DRW!! Rep said it get 17MPG while towing!! JAD wants a new TV


Eric i Hear you..... I have new truck fever here


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just Add Dirt said:


> ....Rep said it get 17MPG while towing!! .....


Uh, not to offend anyone around here, but we have a saying we use that there are 3 kinds of salesmen in the world.........









I'm hoping he ended his claim with "Actual mileage may vary...."


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Just Add Dirt said:


> 17MPG while towing!!


 Some kid on roller skates maybe.

From the write ups it sounds well thought out and thank goodness Ford did the engine and not Never Start or what ever they call themselves.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

In case anyone is having major cases of upgradeitis, you can now price a 2011 Super duty at www.fordvehicles.com


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice







That means GM should not be far behind


----------

